# what bit? help!!



## dannybadilla (Jan 19, 2010)

hello everyone, i finally got my table ready to work and already made a small kitchen for my aunt, next thing: my kitchen! my fiance saw this kitchen at home depot and I'm having a problem trying to find this bit! anyone? im new at this!


----------



## dannybadilla (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry FIANCEE!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is an example of the type of bit you are looking for. It is a bit to make mitered doors. Here is one brand which is a very good set which includes the mitered molding bit.

4-Pc Tongue & Groove Cabinetmaking Pro Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## dannybadilla (Jan 19, 2010)

There's a bit that I can use with my ogee set?


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Scroll to the middle of this page and you will see mitered door frame bits. They also have a how to video.

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2


----------



## dannybadilla (Jan 19, 2010)

thank you so much!! You make my life easier! I'm new at this but I'm starting to like working with wood!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dannybadilla said:


> thank you so much!! You make my life easier! I'm new at this but I'm starting to like working with wood!


Hi Danny - Welcome to the forum 
The only thing I have noticed about those "mitred door frame" bits is that all I have looked at need 1" timber if you are planning on using cup hinges on the doors. Just a quick heads up as 1" is special order for me in this area. :blink:
Good Luck


----------

